# Pace-Milton Gathering at The Oval



## MulatMayor

Anybody going to make it to The Oval Office on Thursday?? Im In!!


----------



## Downtime2

I think I am going to try to make it. Ain't gotta work Friday....


----------



## konz

100% going to be there.


----------



## fla_scout

I'll be there sampling the latest in Corona and limes!


----------



## Telum Pisces

I will try and make it. I fly in tomorrow afternoon. Not sure though.


----------



## kennethmandel62

Not a chance on this one. I'll be in MS until Fri night.... Fla Scout do me a favor and try everything on tap....I dont mean one of everything either ....I mean everything...drink it all!!! then let me know it is.:letsdrink


----------



## Downtime2

Surely more than this will show up....


----------



## tidetou

I will try to make what time?


----------



## Downtime2

Be my first time over to the Oval. 6-ish????


----------



## surfstryker

I will be there.:toast


----------



## jmacvip

I may be able to make it. It's been a while since I've seen Fla Scout (Scott) and the Mulat Mayor (kevin)


----------



## reelhappy

sorry i can't make this one. see ya next time. fish on!


----------



## MulatMayor

We can make it around 6 if that is good for everbody??


----------



## [email protected]

i am in, see you all tonight at 6ish. bacon swiss burer and buds. oh yea.:letsdrink


----------



## Downtime2

I'm going for sure now....


----------



## feelin' wright

Im in


----------



## fla_scout

Kenneth I'll do just that if you'll tell Howie hello for me! James it will be good to see you if can make it. See everyone around 6.


----------



## SandyKeys

Dang!! I love the Oval! Drink a cold one and have a great cheeseburger for me! Have fun guys! :letsdrink


----------



## Ocean Man

I'm going to try to make it after I get a few things fixed on the boat for this weekends shark tourny.


----------



## kennethmandel62

Done!


----------



## fla_scout

Good to see everyone tonight even though it was only about 9 or 10 of us. We gotta get more than that if we're gonna keep this thing going. I met a couple of new folks and we had a good time. Downtime made it all the way from Crestview so where were the rest of the locals? Didn't know until tonight that I actually know who Wade was. By the way Wade thanks for calling Mulat Mayor a Dickweed. Gave some of us locals a new one for him!!! Anyhow glad we had a beer or two with everyone. Konz, like I said if you can figure out how to get my camper out on Ft Mcree let me know because my little fat ass ain't sleeping on the ground in a tent without a way to a bar. By the way I was hoping with TunaMan and Bluehoo in town they might show up. And where the hell was Claydoh? If he'll show up next week I'll pay his toll home!!! I'll be there next Thursday but it will be around 7 when I get there due to a meeting. And by the way that will be MulatMayors birthday!!! Let's get together and buy him a beer! See ya next Thursday.


----------



## Telum Pisces

I'll be there next week. After getting up at 3am to fly out of Rhode Island, my happy ass was not getting off the couch when I got home yesterday afternoon.


----------



## [email protected]

enjoyed the get together as always. good to see some new faces and old ones too. sorry i wasn't feeling so hot last night . thanks mayor for the brew and your on my tab next week. see ya'all next week. i will be at mcree saturday to check out the shark tourney and take the kids tubing.


----------



## konz

I had a great time and it was nice to meet a few new people. I've now learned that my goal in life is to catch a 60lb blackfin just so i can use it for bait in order to catch a 1200lb marlin..........sweeeeeeeet


----------



## SandyKeys

I'll see ya'll there too! :letsdrink


----------



## SheYakFishr

When is the NEXT meeting???









Can't make it this Thursday eve... have the pirate thing going on.......


----------



## konz

Sorry Pam, it's this Thursday at the Oval at 6


----------



## [email protected]

i'll be there this week. looking foward to it.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Me and Coochie will try to make it!


----------



## 1923

I guess if the outlaws Clay and Konz are going to be there , what with the bounty on your heads, I should come by also.


----------



## SheYakFishr

> *konz (5/13/2008)*Sorry Pam, it's this Thursday at the Oval at 6


Dangggggg Konz.... guess I will have to wait until NEXT WEEK!!! I've never been to the Oval Office... and wanted to check it out. I have my pirate meetings on the 3rd. Thurs... soooo can't give that up. Sheeeeesh... the pirates are my only friends... HEHEHEHHEHE Now that there is funny... don't care who you are!!!







Just kidding... but it does sound funny... I think Kenny Chesney says that in one of his songs. 

OH.... I'm selling "ADOPT A DUCK"chances.. $5.00 each. You get to adopt a duck for the Mill Town (Milton) Duck Race on July 4th's Riverfest. Or you can pay $100.00 for a sponsorship and get ~20~ duck chances and lots of advertisement. You do NOT have to be present to win. Upon paying your $5.00, you get an adoption paper with your number on it AND a small duck keychain. Your "numbered duck" will then be dropped by backhoe into Hwy 90 into the blackwater river. What ever number comes in 1st at the end of the race... will win $1,000.00, 2nd is $250. and 3rd is $100.00.Part of the money is also donated to various local charities. It's for a GREAT CAUSE!!!GET YOUR DUCKIE TODAY!!!


















Hey Scott... do you think I could post the ADOPT-A-DUCK Info sheet at the Oval Office? :doh


----------



## fla_scout

Absolutely. Deb and Al are always good for charity event posters. I'll let Deb and Al know. You can drop it by there yourself or get it to one of us and we can put it down there on Thursday night for you.


----------



## Ocean Man

I will be there if all goes well between now and then.


----------



## hebegb

There is a BIG scary pirate on here...his name is Brent....watch out for him!


----------



## bonita dan

We have the monthly meeting down at the RFRA this Thur. so I can't attend but Miss Keys is supposed to show to represent the P'cola crowd. Perhaps another time.

On a side note: Adopt-A-Duck Pammie? When adoption is final do the new proud parents of said duck get to take the little critter home? I may be interested on takin one of the little darlings home and already have a nice nest for it to live complete with mutliple levels,contols to keep it warm and plenty of feed to get itgood and fat. For 5 bucks,heck I may even adopt 2. Cause thats the kind of guy I am. :hungry


----------



## [email protected]

hey pam i'll take a couple of those ducks. thats is a great event. i did the golf ball drop one too. its always alot of fun and great for the community.


----------



## SheYakFishr

> *hebegb (5/13/2008)*There is a BIG scary pirate on here...his name is Brent....watch out for him!


Laffs... Sheeeesh... I AM a pirate and he doesn't scare me.......................


----------



## SheYakFishr

> *bonita dan (5/13/2008)*We have the monthly meeting down at the RFRA this Thur. so I can't attend but Miss Keys is supposed to show to represent the P'cola crowd. Perhaps another time.
> 
> On a side note: Adopt-A-Duck Pammie? When adoption is final do the new proud parents of said duck get to take the little critter home? I may be interested on takin one of the little darlings home and already have a nice nest for it to live complete with mutliple levels,contols to keep it warm and plenty of feed to get itgood and fat. For 5 bucks,heck I may even adopt 2. Cause thats the kind of guy I am. :hungry


Hey Dan..... Nope... sorry...you don't get to bring home the larger rubber duck. They all have numbers painted on the bottom and that is how you win. After you get your adoption papers... you get a squeekie duckie key chain and THEN... sometime on July 4th... your larger, rubber duckie commits hairy cary over the Hwy 90 bridge to race diligently towards the finish line... hoping to win. I think last year, they only gave out the adoption info with the number of the duck on it... and they said we have to give something for the $5.00.... so they found the duckie key chains. This will be my first Riverfest to participate... so if you show up... I'll be around there somewhere... with all the other pirates.. dressed up. There will also lots of entertainment. I guess I should start a new thread and put all of this in there. My bad!!! :doh


----------



## SheYakFishr

> *fla_scout (5/13/2008)*Absolutely. Deb and Al are always good for charity event posters. I'll let Deb and Al know. You can drop it by there yourself or get it to one of us and we can put it down there on Thursday night for you.


Where ya going to be Scott... before your on your way to the meeting?? I will have a few minutes before having to be at the meeting... since I'm only within a mile of it NOW.... instead of 10.


----------



## fla_scout

I'll be at work until 7 pm this thursday. Give me a shout and I'll give you directions.


----------



## hewes22

ill try and make it


----------



## SandyKeys

Pammie! Multi-task hunny! I've got a fishing tourney meeting and PFF choir practice to make! I'll be at both! LOL! Miss ya girly! Call me!!:letsdrink


----------



## chuck

Sounds good to me...


----------



## fla_scout

I'll be there around 7 p.m. due to a late meeting.


----------



## SheYakFishr

> *SandyKeys (5/15/2008)*Pammie! Multi-task hunny! I've got a fishing tourney meeting and PFF choir practice to make! I'll be at both! LOL! Miss ya girly! Call me!!:letsdrink


Laffin.... I'm a whiz at that.... :doh

What I NEED to know is.... what time do you guys leave tonight? I might be able to make it around 8:30.... BUT... I'm NOT going to go... if there isn't anyone there to sit and talk with and everyone has left already. :letsdrink


----------



## fla_scout

Trust me there will be someone there! It is usually after 10 before some of them leave.


----------



## SheYakFishr

Okay... I'll see ya there this evening... around 8:30. :clap


----------



## Clay-Doh

I'm headin out in a minute...see ya there!:letsdrink


----------



## [email protected]

another great get together and more new faces. enjoyed it and looking foward to our next b.s. session.:letsdrink


----------



## tcsurfisher

good to meetya'll enjoyed and the cold beer and bswas flowing see ya'll(yankees can spell southern even if we cant speak it)at the next one.


----------



## fla_scout

Don't forget to bring the pictures of the fish your talking about because I am still trying to google what a stripa, trigga and snappa are. Never mind I just realized I have eaten a snappa before so don't bring that one. Good to see y'all. And have y'all seen that picture of Buckwheat Clay-doh has? See y'all next Thursday:letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces

Sorry I couldn't make it. My wife is a little under the weather right now. I should be there next week.


----------



## SheYakFishr

It was wonderful to see everyone again... been a while!!! I thoroughly enjoyed myself!!!! 

OK... Miss Sandy... what happened to your "Multi-tasking"?... laffin...:doh You missed out on a lot of laughs. Had a great time!!!

Hey Scott... I've HAD that trigga... & snappa... and I thinkI prefer the trigga myself...but can't speak for the other... dying laffin...









See ya allnext week!!! :letsdrink :clap


----------



## SandyKeys

I am sorry Miss Pam..... last minutechange of plans... gosh I hate I missed it.... count me in on this upcoming week. I'll be talking to you before then...... :letsparty


----------



## Clay-Doh

I had WAY to much fun! Good seein ya guys, and seein you tide2u, I havent seen ya in over a year man!

Had a blast...and I'll keep my shocking little picture I have of "buckwheat" and his cool fishon my computer for now...never know though!


----------

